# my boys back!!!!!!!!



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

jr and the x had another big fight. i just happen to be dropping off some stuff,when she was calling 911 to get him oout of the house cause he wouldnt leave. so the officer in charge gave him the choise with me or lock up. the fight was the same as alway. moms off with the b.f. when hes home and not with him. so now i go to wait to see if he stays for good or gos back,said hes tired of her lieing to him and never being there.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

There never seems to be an easy solution to these things but I fully understand how you feel about having your son with you. Hope it works out for the best.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm glad to hear it Feldy. I'm hoping it all works out for you.


----------

